# Delivery companies need to add a COLA to delivery rates as inflation rages in the US.



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Currently inflation is running at a 4 to 6% clip on average for goods and services. Items such as energy (fuel prices), food and and misc services have all gone higher. Gas prices have risen nearly 20 percent alone since earlier this year. As the cost to drivers increase promotions have decreased. These companies need to increase their delivery fees to compensate their drivers for the incresed expense of doing business in this environment.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They've been dropping rates for years. Now they should raise them?

Pie in the sky, kids.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Merchants are paying up to 30% .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bidenflation.
Because the easier it is to vote, the easier it is for stupid people to prove how stupid they are.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What's inflation? Gas is only $3. But you can rent a one bedroom apartment for $3000 a month if you "qualify".

Everything really boils down to the real estate market being a total scam. If anyone could afford a place to live they wouldn't be complaining about buying gas or anything else.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This affects everyone, not just delivery. Drivers are paid a fixed amount per minute and per mile. Not a percentage. 

The OP is right. And watching the replies thus far is proof that wage beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The cost of the delivery fee is meaningless to the driver. You could be 1 mile away from the place and wait 15 minutes through 2 or 3 red lights. Then get there and wait another 20 minutes for the order. By the time it's all said and done it's been an hour to make a delivery.

The delivery fee would have to be at least $10, and that goes to the driver, if it weren't for the tips to cover the cost of the delivery.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bidenflation.
> Because the easier it is to vote, the easier it is for stupid people to prove how stupid they are.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is not a political debate. It is very simple.
1. POTUS shuts down new drilling, pipelines, and pipeline building, to save the environment.
2. Gas goes from $1.90 to $3.75 (Illinois)
3. The US goes from net energy exporter to net energy importer again
4. Consumer prices, transportation costs shoot up because of rising energy costs.
5. POTUS asks Russians and Arabs to increase production to bring down price. they say NO! (And if they said yes, would they be polluting a different planet?)
6. POTUS asks China to release reserves to ease oil price pressure. Chinese say NO! (And if they said yes, would they be polluting a different planet?)

Please someone tell me which of the above is a false statement!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They 'should' start paying us in Bitcoin. But greed sucks, so they probably won't, either.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They don't need to add more fees. The customer would just recoup the difference in the tip amount. Delivery fees are pretty much non existent in my market usually is $0-99 cents plus the 12-15% service fee, plus the marked up menu prices (merchant fee recovery) . I've said it before at this point I think just dropping the option to tip, up to 3 miles $11-$12 delivery fee $10 to the driver and $1-$2 to the app. More than 3 miles away it keeps going up and up. They won't do this though because they'd lose probably more than half of their customer base. They'll continue to play games until they either all finally go under or drones roll out. Really all these apps are doing is shuffling revenue around.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> They don't need to add more fees. The customer would just recoup the difference in the tip amount.


Sound like a recipe for $3 an hour after expenses.

The only way this business is worth doing is for large orders or big tips.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

You think it's bad now? 

I just bookmarked this thread so I can come back here and report the November inflation numbers next month.

Hope you got your Christmas shopping done early.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> 1. POTUS shuts down new drilling, pipelines, and pipeline building, to save the environment.
> Please someone tell me which of the above is a false statement!!!


#1


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> #1


What is all this?
The fact that a judge in Louisiana blocked the block does not change anything.
POTUS ordered the block early 21, and the block to the block came in mid 21.
How much time does it take to ramp up again?
Were the news outlets that reported the halt of new leases and drilling lying?
And as you can see, I am not using FOX.

Edit : 11/23/21 11:20 AM CST
*BTW, less than an hour ago, POTUS released 50 million barrels of US strategic reserves to lower fuel prices.
Lets see if it works.*


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> They don't need to add more fees. The customer would just recoup the difference in the tip amount. Delivery fees are pretty much non existent in my market usually is $0-99 cents plus the 12-15% service fee, plus the marked up menu prices (merchant fee recovery) . I've said it before at this point I think just dropping the option to tip, up to 3 miles $11-$12 delivery fee $10 to the driver and $1-$2 to the app. More than 3 miles away it keeps going up and up. They won't do this though because they'd lose probably more than half of their customer base. They'll continue to play games until they either all finally go under or drones roll out. Really all these apps are doing is shuffling revenue around.


"Up to 3 miles" means the vast majority of offers will be at or near 3 miles.

In my market (Metro DC), 3 miles is a LONG trip timewise, especially at rush hour. $10 doesn't cut it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

When I was in DC I don't think I saw an offer for $10 during evening rush hour. Pretty much all $5-7 in the capital district too. To risk getting your car impounded? No thanks. I don't deal with high rises in smaller towns, why would anyone want to do it for low money.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Sound like a recipe for $3 an hour after expenses.
> 
> The only way this business is worth doing is for large orders or big tips.





Nats121 said:


> "Up to 3 miles" means the vast majority of offers will be at or near 3 miles.
> 
> In my market (Metro DC), 3 miles is a LONG trip timewise, especially at rush hour. $10 doesn't cut it.


I was just using the amounts as an example. Obviously areas such as DC much more Just charge more and get rid of tips. Most my payouts are $10-$12 those big tips which used to be a few a day or now like one or two a month. The area I work I can knock out at least 3-4 an hour but spend most my time declining and bouncing between apps.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I wonder what it will be like after 3 more years?


----------

